# Problem with xorg-server and nvidia-settings



## CdK1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello all:

          I have some problem with xorg and nvidia:

portmaster xorg-server


```
indirect_dispatch.c:5858: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'GLbyte'
indirect_dispatch.c: In function '__glXDisp_IsRenderbufferEXT':
indirect_dispatch.c:5860: error: 'pc' undeclared (first use in this function)
indirect_dispatch.c:5866: error: 'GLboolean' undeclared (first use in this function)
indirect_dispatch.c:5866: error: expected ';' before 'retval'
indirect_dispatch.c:5867: error: 'retval' undeclared (first use in this function)
indirect_dispatch.c:5867: error: 'struct _glapi_table' has no member named 'IsRenderbufferEXT'
indirect_dispatch.c:5867: error: 'GLuint' undeclared (first use in this function)
indirect_dispatch.c:5867: error: expected expression before ')' token
indirect_dispatch.c:5870: error: '__GLXclientState' has no member named 'client'
indirect_dispatch.c:5870: error: 'GL_FALSE' undeclared (first use in this function)
indirect_dispatch.c:5870: error: too many arguments to function '__glXSendReply'
indirect_dispatch.c: At top level:
indirect_dispatch.c:5877: error: expected ')' before '*' token
gmake[1]: *** [indirect_dispatch.lo] Error 1
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

Install Nvidia-Settigns:


```
[root@Reina-Tonia ~]# cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings/
[root@Reina-Tonia /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings]# make config
===> No options to configure
[root@Reina-Tonia /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings]# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> nvidia-settings-195.36.15.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfile                                                                                                   
s/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-settings/[/url].
nvidia-settings-195.36.15.tar.gz              100% of 1371 kB   31 kBps 00m00s
===>  Extracting for nvidia-settings-195.36.15
=> MD5 Checksum OK for nvidia-settings-195.36.15.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for nvidia-settings-195.36.15.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for nvidia-settings-195.36.15
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for nvidia-settings-195.36.15
===>   nvidia-settings-195.36.15 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   nvidia-settings-195.36.15 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x                                                                                                   
v.pc - found
===>   nvidia-settings-195.36.15 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extrac                                                                                                   
t - found
===>   nvidia-settings-195.36.15 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   nvidia-settings-195.36.15 depends on shared library: GL.1 - found
===>   nvidia-settings-195.36.15 depends on shared library: atk-1.0.0 - found
===>   nvidia-settings-195.36.15 depends on shared library: glib-2.0.0 - found
===>   nvidia-settings-195.36.15 depends on shared library: gtk-x11-2.0.0 - foun                                                                                                   
d
===>   nvidia-settings-195.36.15 depends on shared library: pango-1.0.0 - found
===>  Configuring for nvidia-settings-195.36.15
===>  Building for nvidia-settings-195.36.15
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings/work/nvidia-settings-1.0/src/libXNVCtrl;  /usr                                                                                                   
/local/libexec/ccache/world-cc -c -I/usr/local/include -DCSRG_BASED -DFUNCPROTO=                                                                                                   
15 -DNARROWPROTO  -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL NVCtrl.c;                                                                                                   
  /bin/rm -f libXNVCtrl.a;  ar clq libXNVCtrl.a NVCtrl.o;  ranlib libXNVCtrl.a
PreDupeChecked: no mirror found!
/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world-cc -c -O3 -fno-strict-aliasing -ffast-math -pipe                                                                                                   
 -s -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -march=athlon-mp -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/us                                                                                                   
r/X11R6/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/                                                                                                   
local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cair                                                                                                   
o -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local                                                                                                   
/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/                                                                                                   
local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2   -I doc -I src -I src/ima                                                                                                   
ge_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttri                                                                                                   
butes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/command-line.c -o .objs/command-li                                                                                                   
ne.o
In file included from src/command-line.c:37:
src/glxinfo.h:28:20: error: GL/glx.h: No such file or directory
src/glxinfo.h:32:2: warning: #warning GLX version 1.3 not defined, will not show                                                                                                   
 FBConfig table!
gmake: *** [.objs/command-line.o] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings.
```

Any ideas? thx


----------



## CdK1 (Jun 23, 2010)

```
[root@Reina-Tonia ~/Sistema]# nvidia-settings 
The program 'nvidia-settings' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length erro'.
  (Details: serial 163 error_code 16 request_code 135 minor_code 17)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
[root@Reina-Tonia ~/Sistema]# 

?
```


----------



## zeiz (Jun 23, 2010)

In general it isn't clear what are you doing: 
what is your system, what xorg version you are upgrading from,
did you make major updates as in /usr/ports/UPDATING,
why are you upgrading only xorg-server and not whole xorg ...
Could you give more info?


----------



## adamk (Jun 23, 2010)

And are you actually running Xorg as root (which is definitely not advised) or did you su to become room?  In the case of the latter, does nvidia-settings work as the user who started X?

Adam


----------

